

Ask PG: One submission per day? - percept

Re: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=903841 (and similar discussions about signal-to-noise)<p>What if HN limited submissions to one per day?<p>Wouldn't this encourage more quality submissions and discourage the "hurl everything at the wall and see what sticks" approach?<p>One question would be a case where someone has a few good stories to submit. In that case (if they're really that good) I imagine one of two things happening:<p>- others submit them and have the opportunity to participate on the site (wouldn't broader participation be a good thing?)
- nobody submits them and they can be added the next day<p>The basic idea is that you have one shot per day, so make it a good one: helpful, interesting, meaningful, etc.
======
run4yourlives
The real issue though is that nickb stopped posting. That guy was pumping out
more "quality content" than the next 10 submitters combined.

I have no idea how to fix it, but that's your problem; even with a lot of
noise, nickb's posts kept the front page clean and interesting. (It still is,
just not to the same level as before)

Perhaps some sort of submission allotment per karma? 1 post default, extra
posts for every 1000 over karma? You could also factor in how the posts/person
performs...i.e. if your last post doesn't earn to enough points, it counts for
2 submissions, etc.

Conversely, you could make the first post use all your available post points,
and then as it performs and gets voted up, you earn them back. That way you
would post your better stuff first and leave the poorer stuff to the end, but
you still get a chance to submit it.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I understand the point here, but I think the quality would go down. I actively
want to share great articles on here. If I were limited to only 1 thing a day,
there are a lot of things that just would never end up here. You may be able
to say: "oh, but someone else will find it." For really obscure articles, this
probably isn't true.

Apply this to those under a certain Karma threshold and you _might_ be on to
something.

------
billswift
Bad idea. Some days I see several things I think are worth posting (most
apparently don't agree, only some get much karma), most days I don't see
anything that hasn't already been posted. Maybe have an initial karma hit when
you post something, say "pay" 5 points to post, if many people like it, you'll
get it back.

